# LR or Adobe DNG converter or Capture One to convert ARW



## mapgirl (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes, I've been reading to many random posts about how C1 is so much better for converting ARW files.  But I'd really rather do my editing in LR because, frankly, I don't want to learn a whole new system while I'm still getting used to my new (a6300) camera.  
So do I first bring my ARW photos into C1 and then immediately export them as DNGs (or TIFFs?) to my external hard-drive?  Is that the "conversion" that I'll need?
And THEN I can bring those into LR?
Is there more information/a better result gained by doing this?  Right now I'm still using my non-cloud version of LR--which doesn't "read" ARW--but could upgrade if that would be better.


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 27, 2016)

Just go straight to LR with your ARW files. I assume you have LR already. C1 is free for Sony users, but if you prefer LR and already have LR then just do that. C1 has a more sophisticated processing toolset than LR but I wouldn't call the differences worth the grief of trying to use both.

Joe


----------



## mapgirl (Dec 27, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> Just go straight to LR with your ARW files. I assume you have LR already. C1 is free for Sony users, but if you prefer LR and already have LR then just do that. C1 has a more sophisticated processing toolset than LR but I wouldn't call the differences worth the grief of trying to use both.
> 
> Joe



Thanks Joe.  I do have LR but it's a pre-6CC version that doesn't recognize ARW files.  I'm also asking if a C1 conversion would give me a better file to work with in LR.


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 27, 2016)

mapgirl said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > Just go straight to LR with your ARW files. I assume you have LR already. C1 is free for Sony users, but if you prefer LR and already have LR then just do that. C1 has a more sophisticated processing toolset than LR but I wouldn't call the differences worth the grief of trying to use both.
> ...



So you get C1 free and you can use that to create output files that LR can read. You're not going to get a better file doing that than opening the original ARW in LR but you won't suffer much loss either -- you're just layering steps on to the process that are cumbersome. Sounds like you like the organization you get from LR but don't want to upgrade the program or completely switch over to C1. Eventually the two programs process is going to become burdensome.

Joe


----------

